# Red Marble Convicts



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Follow up video of my very red female convict. I have a number of other very colourful red females that I'm raising up also.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Beautiful convicts Marconi


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

JackDempsey72 said:


> Beautiful convicts Marconi


Thanks


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

how?!


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Those are some pretty sharp fish. I wonder how they were created?


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

rennsport2011 said:


> Those are some pretty sharp fish. I wonder how they were created?


This brood came from a regular pair of marbles I had. Babies I noticed had a lot more red then the parents...love to line breed them to see how much more red I can produce


----------

